
Open source project “Mjolnir” adds innovative Code of Conduct - sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/mjolnir/blob/master/Code_of_Conduct.md
======
duncan_bayne
This is _great_. Don't prescribe / proscribe behaviour, ask people to think
carefully about their behaviour and how it might effect others in the
community.

------
minimaxir
You can't call your own Code of Conduct "innovative." That's cheating.

~~~
sdegutis
Sorry, I thought people are always supposed to play up our own stuff in HN
titles.

------
skykooler
Brilliant.

